# Have You Been Told You'll Never Have Children?



## Eimear1981 (Jul 6, 2012)

For a very sensitive article on infertility for Stylist Magazine, I am looking for a woman in her 20's/30's who has been told that she cannot have children (even with help from fertility treatment).

This could be as a result of an illness, a genetic condition, treatment for cancer...open to all options.

The article will explore the emotions involved when you are given this news.

Taking part in the article will involve a phone interview (she will have a full readback), and either posing for an up to date photo or submitting some personal photos.

There is a £50 thank you fee paid on publication.

I can also credit relevant organisations.

If you can help, or would like some more information about the article, please contact me on [email protected]

Thank You.


----------

